# dt466 international help



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a 1992 Int'l with a DT466. The problem is it stalls, I have had it to 2 truck mechanic shops and they can not find the problem, One day it will run great then it will act up (stall or low power), they have put checked pressure (fuel) and can't find anything. it has the usual new filters, etc...my only thought is the injector pump but the mechanis don't think so


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Injectors, or fuel pressure pump?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Check to see if the fuel pick-up in the tank is getting plugged. We've had that on a tractor where it was happening randomly.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I would start at the tank and possibly flush tank to make sure there is no debri/garbage in their blocking the fuel pick-up line. If that checks ok, maybe a line clogged or even leaking, letting air in??


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

We had the same problem with our 91 and after 2g found out that it was collapsed fuel line (inside of line - outside looked fine). Now I can't remeber if it was the supply line or one of the lines leading to or from the pump and/or injector but it was definitely a collapsed fuel line. Hope this helps. Are you getting a ton of air locks too? If so it sounds like the exact same problem we had. Hopefully you won't have too spend as much cash as we did diagnosing it!


----------



## tmikesh81 (May 19, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 466.. I changed the lift pump, changed filters. Is there a screen at the end of the fuel pickup? Let me know if you figure it out.. Mine will only act up after I run the truck on the road for awhile..


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

check the fuel lines throughout the engine guys, they collapse internally - we had the exact same problem with ours and this was the cause of it


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

some have a oil pressure switch telling the fuel injection pump it has oil psi . if oil psi drops or faulty sender it will shut off. old oil will do it also


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I had a problem years ago with a Cummins that drove me and several shops scratching their heads. I was covered under warranty which was a good thing. On the way to California I stopped for fuel in Reno. The next day in Sacremento the truck was cutting out, low power etc. Long story short 5 shops did everything imaginable. On the way into NY it did it again, stopped in this hole in the wall shop in PA. He looked down the fuel tank with a flash light and probed around with a welding rod. (unfluxed) Low and behold it was a round piece of foil used to seal fuel conditioner the size of a nickel. Evidently some wise ass put that foil inside the nozzle at the pump in Reno. Once removed the truck ran like a charm!
Also recently we had a Cat that had a kinked fuel line. These are things to look for.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

How did you make out with the truck?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Well i finally got the truck back, turns out it was a fuel ine, and some crap in the lift pump. thanks guy for all your input, i just drove it back to my shop, so i did not give it the full test, but i got up to 65 with a half load of stone so that is a good sign


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats good to hear.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

yes it is ...thank you to plowsite and everyone else that uses this site


----------

